# Looking for Furry chat groups to be in!



## GoodBoyeBrandon (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm posting tonight because I'm craving a decent furry chat experience... Something laid back that you can just exist in the fandom in. 

I miss meeting other furs in chat rooms online, like when you could make your own chatroom on yahoo messenger in the early 2000's. Are there any telegram or paltalk groups that anyone knows about? I'd prefer something that's active with chill people.

I don't hate kik, but I honestly prefer to chat on my computer more than my phone 100% of the time. I don't mind being able to use my phone, but it's not the same as the computer.

So, does anyone have suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreemie (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a discord server but it literally just got set up so it’s empty other than me. But any discord is probably something along the lines of what you want


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 2, 2019)

For finding groups on telegram: 
-@FurListBot
-@FurLinks

For discord groups(which I really must second, it's where all my activity is)
-just searching "discord server" on furaffinity
-https://disboard.org/search?keyword=Furry

You could also join mine if you wanted 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

